# New to Structured Training



## Ericv2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

First off, a little about me. I'm at the start of my 2nd year of road racing (30yrs old, male) having completed 8 or 9 races last year one of which was a very hilly century (186 KMs to be exact!). 

It's become apparent to me that if I want to take my cycling to the next level while maintaining and progressing in my career, I need to be smarter with my training and the time I spend on the bike. With this in mind, I purchased a powermeter (PT PRO+) and plan on using it over the winter months to get in shape for my first race of the season - early April 2011

To my questions:

1. I've purchased two books (1. Friel's training bible and 2. how to race/train with a power meter) - haven't gotten to them yet but they're purchased and waiting for me to crack. Are there any other books that I should look at getting?

2. My understanding of how to use/train with a powermeter is that I first need to establish my FTP. Both power zones and more structured training will stem from this reading. Can someone give me a 'laymen's definition' of how to establish a FTP reading using my new powermeter? I've read other threads but am hoping for something clearly laid out / simple. I understand these explanations can get quite complex but, being an accountant, I have no real biology / exercise physiology training.

3. I'd like some suggestions on powerbased workouts. Thinking intervals but am open to suggestions. The race schedule for 2011 tops out at 18 races, most of which are criterium style.

thanks


----------



## StefanG (Nov 25, 2009)

Those are great books for what you need to put together a structured training plan, but I suggest that you start reading now.

FTP (Functional Threshold Power) is the highest average power you can maintain for an hour. However, a "short cut" which is pretty good at estimating FTP (because most people aren't willing to test for a full 1 hour interval) is to do a 20' test and then take 95% of your average power as your FTP.

The books will give you lots of suggestions for work-outs, get "crackin".


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

I've decided to buy a powertap this year and see whether I can actually get good at this sport in the limited time that I have. In preparation, I've read both the Bible and the "book", in places several times. 

There are a number of different protocols. Carmichael suggests two 8 min all-out efforts, with ten minutes in between and a series of shorter efforts and spin-ups as a warmup. The Coggan/Allen book also sets out a protocol: warmup, 5 min all-out, rest, 20 min max. LT = 95% of 20 minutes.

I think it's fair to say that intervals are the point of a power meter, and they're all keyed to that FTP number. Target a percentage/effort level, and reap the reward. The Coggan/Allen book is fantastic. I'd also highly recommend the "it's killing me but...." thread on cycleforums for a case study of someone who started at an untrained level and reached a really good level of fitness using power. The subject was 62. I haven't read anywhere near all of it, but it's a great read and the guy on the board helping him knew his stuff. It's an education on power training in and of itself, which the subject accomplished using a gym bike with an ergometer and perceived effort on the road. 

There's a chapter on crits specifically, I think in Allen/Coggan. From what I recall, you not only need a high FTP, you'll also need the ability to leave that speed (surge) and recover at it. That takes practice, but the PM tells you how you did, when you left your FTP zone, and when the wheels fell off the wagon.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Double post. Deleted.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Ericv2010 said:


> 1. I've purchased two books (1. Friel's training bible and 2. how to race/train with a power meter) - haven't gotten to them yet but they're purchased and waiting for me to crack. Are there any other books that I should look at getting?


TRWPM is a great book. Friel's is OK but might confuse you.



Ericv2010 said:


> 2. My understanding of how to use/train with a powermeter is that I first need to establish my FTP. Both power zones and more structured training will stem from this reading. Can someone give me a 'laymen's definition' of how to establish a FTP reading using my new powermeter? I've read other threads but am hoping for something clearly laid out / simple. I understand these explanations can get quite complex but, being an accountant, I have no real biology / exercise physiology training.


Easiest is simply to perform an all out 1-hour time trial and use the Average Power from that.

Here are some thoughts on estimating FTP
http://alex-cycle.blogspot.com/2008/05/seven-deadly-sins.html

and some common pitfalls/mistakes when testing/establishing FTP:
http://alex-cycle.blogspot.com/2009/07/sins-of-sins-testing-ftp-2.html




Ericv2010 said:


> 3. I'd like some suggestions on powerbased workouts. Thinking intervals but am open to suggestions. The race schedule for 2011 tops out at 18 races, most of which are criterium style.


Maybe you would like to consider a customised power based training plan?
http://www.cyclecoach.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=89&Itemid=100


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the 2nd edition of TRWPM contains an appendix of various workouts along with some 'typical' training plans based on a few different rider profiles. If you're on a budget, you should be able to put together a plan based on that. Get WKO+ and learn to use the fitness tracking components of it as well to modify your plan as you go along.


----------

